# Bird Crap



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I have two ceiling fans on my rear porch. Every night a bird or birds are roosting on the fans, crapping on them and the porch floor. Would plastic owls help? I hear so many conflicting stories about plastic owls that I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Leave them on...

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

ChrisDIY said:


> Leave them on...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


Ooooo. That's naughty.... and effective.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

It's Spring so need to stop nesting habit immediately. I'm gearing up for battle now. Squirrels my problem...

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Plastic owls work for about a week and then the birds get used to them. I have one and the birds roost on top of it. Rubber snakes are slightly more effective, if I keep moving them. I'd leave the fan run. Probably takes less energy than the clean up.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

There has GOT to be a better solution.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

BB or pellet gun? Screen in porch? Dog and that might not work.

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You could glue some carpet tack strips to the top of the blades. Or something else that would be spiky.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess I could always just fill the porch up with concrete and paint some windows on it to the birds fly into it.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> You could glue some carpet tack strips to the top of the blades. Or something else that would be spiky.


I think that would throw off balance of blades. Leaving the fans on is the best option. Fans on lowest speed will be a negligible increase in power consumption. Once birds start to roost here they will continue for the duration.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Real owls. :laughing: 








OM NOM NOM


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

operagost said:


> Real owls. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love Owls! Some have 3-D hearing!!!


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I washed the porch last night to get rid of the poop and left the fans on low. It looks like it worked. I turned the fans off before I left for work. I have a suspicion that the bird is roosting there at night only. And I also think it is the same bird over and over, so maybe after a couple weeks, I can drop the program altogether.

We'll see.


----------



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe it's time to screen off the porch. Couple of 1x1 strips of cedar tacked with finishing nailer. Staple screen to strip top and bottom then add strips on staple side. 

No more birds, no more bugs,


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Mudman said:


> Maybe it's time to screen off the porch. Couple of 1x1 strips of cedar tacked with finishing nailer. Staple screen to strip top and bottom then add strips on staple side.
> 
> No more birds, no more bugs,


What?! Maybe it's time for needles in my eyes! I have to have an open porch.


----------

